# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo назначает президентов компании в Северной Америке и регионе EMEA

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo (HK:992) (ADR:LNVGY) назвала имена новых руководителей подразделений компании в странах Северной Америки и в странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки ( регионе EMEA). Кадровые перестановки последовали за недавними структурно-организационными изменениями в компании, проведенными Lenovo для достижения большей стабильности своей деятельности и расширения своего присутствия в мире. 

*Аймар де Ленкесен (Aymar de Lencquesaing),* который до настоящего момента занимал должность президента Lenovo в регионе EMEA, с сегодняшнего дня стал президентом компании в Северной Америке. Аймар де Ланкесен пришел в Lenovo в 2013 году. Возглавив подразделение по мобильным продуктам в регионе EMEA, он, по сути, заложил основы нынешних планов компании Lenovo по расширению охвата своей продукцией рынков всего мира. В феврале 2014 года Аймар де Ланкесен был назначен на должность президента Lenovo в регионе EMEA и старшего вице-президента Lenovo Group. Тогда же он вошел и в состав глобального исполнительного комитета Lenovo. 
Под руководством Аймара де Ленкесена компания Lenovo достигла в регионе EMEA рекордных рыночных показателей. Так, в третьем квартале 2014 финансового года доля Lenovo на рынке ПК составила рекордные 19,7%, выручка компании выросла на 40% по сравнению с третьим кварталом предыдущего года, а доля региона EMEA в общем объеме выручки Lenovo составила почти треть (29. Именно в EMEA планшетов было продано больше, чем в каком-либо другом регионе, а смартфоны компании теперь продаются почти в 50 странах региона. 
Аймар де Ланкесен в течение нескольких лет занимал пост генерального директора Packard Bell и потому хорошо знает, особенности функционирования и развития ПК-индустрии. Кроме того, он прекрасно разбирается в специфике американского рынка, ведь до прихода в Lenovo Аймар де Ланкесен более 20 лет жил и работал в США. За 30 лет своей карьеры он занимал руководящие посты в различных компаниях как в США, так и в Европе. В своей новой должности в Lenovo Аймар де Ланкесен будет отвечать за дальнейший рост компании на североамериканском рынке – одном из стратегически наиболее важных для компании регионов, а также за успешную реализацию планов развития компании и достижения поставленных целей.
Кроме того, Lenovo объявила о назначении с 1 мая текущего года на пост старшего вице-президента и президента Lenovo в регионе EMEA *Эрика Кадора* (*Eric Cador*). Эрик Кадор – профессионал с огромным опытом работы, в течение 30 лет он занимал руководящие посты в различных ИТ-компаниях. Сначала он являлся старшим вице-президентом Группы персональных систем HP в странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки (EMEA) и фактически руководил работой подразделения по производству ПК, однако затем сфера его полномочий расширилась и стала включать также подразделения устройств печати и персональных систем. Эрик Кадор был в числе тех топ-менеджеров компании, кто завершил процесс слияния компаний Compaq и HP и сформировал новую структуру подразделения HP по производству ПК. Именно под его руководством HP стала игроком номер один на рынке ПК в регионе EMEA. Эрик Кадор имеет глубокие знания в области ИТ-продуктов и менеджмента, а также большой практический опыт в вопросах реализации стратегий по разработке новых продуктов, выводу этих продуктов на рынок и организации каналов поставок, что, безусловно, поможет компании Lenovo добиться успеха в странах EMEA. 
Джанфранко Лянчи (Gianfranco Lanci), президент и исполнительный директор Lenovo Group: «Мы гордимся, что в руководство нашей компании входят самые опытные и талантливые люди, работающие в этой отрасли. Они представляют собой одну из основных конкурентных сил, которые есть у Lenovo. Мы привлекаем по-настоящему талантливых людей, потому что у нашей компании сильные позиции, мы предлагаем хорошие перспективы, а наша стратегия ясна и понятна. Стратегически важный для компании североамериканский регион найдет в лице Аймара де Ланкесена прекрасного руководителя – одного из самых опытных и эффективных топ-менеджеров компании, который не только еще больше укрепит наши позиции, но и обеспечит прибыльный рост Lenovo в данном регионе, добьется такой же диверсификации деятельности, какую мы видели под его руководством в регионе EMEA. Эрик Кадор – это еще один талантливый управленец в нашей команде, профессионал с глубоким пониманием ИТ-отрасли, огромным опытом работы. Эрик знает, как добиться роста и развития ИТ-компании и настроен на победу». 

Аймар де Ланкесен и Эрик Кадор подотчетны непосредственно Джанфранко Лянчи, который недавно был назначен на пост президента и исполнительного директора компании Lenovo. 

*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*
       Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

ну продвигаются люди по карьерной лестнице, главное что смещают тех кто уже не справляется с ново введениями Леново

----------

